# أبلغ عن الحوادث بلا اضرار rnm ملف عربي انكليزي للتحميل



## safety113 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

اخواني
ستجدون بالمرفقات ملف عن
أبلغ عن الحوادث بلا أضرار
 Report Near Miss 
يرجى التحميل للفائدة​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 أكتوبر 2011)

ملف ممتاز
بارك الله فيك أخي أحمد


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ملف رائـــــــــــع


----------



## محمد النـاصر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزيل الشكر

على هذا الطرح الرائع

تحياتي*​


----------



## agharieb (18 يناير 2012)

ملف ممتاز و رائـــــــــــع


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (17 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## safety_engineer (22 فبراير 2012)

مشكور كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## محمودالحسيني (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (23 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

